# Too hot for birthing kids? It’s going to be 100 degrees!



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

This is our first kidding. Two does, one a first freshen. Other a second freshen. The weather just stopped cooperating and decided to be 100 degrees the week of these kiddings. We have put a fan in the barn to circulate air. I am wanting to know how hot is too hot for the babies? I want the does to be comfortable but am also worried about the babies. Are they fine in a 95 degree barn with some air circulating? The does aren’t panting in the barn but they also get to come and go to pasture. But will it be too hot for them when I lock them in their stalls for kidding and bonding? Any signs I need to look for goats getting too hot? Also having lots of flies lately. Been trying my absolute hardest to get rid of them. Thank you for any advice. (Our goal is to never kid in the summer again.)


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I feel you! I just had twins born last Thursday and am worried for them too. Each day it has been upper 90's. Earlier this summer I lost a baby to what I believe to be heat stroke, so I am more cautious now about the heat. It sounds like you are taking some good steps in the right direction. I put a fan in my barn too, but with the high daytime temps, it's almost like a heater blowing on them. Most of the time, the babies get behind something and not in front of the fan until it gets late in the evening when temps cool down. They seem to prefer the bare dirt floor to any bedding material I put down. My kids also prefer to find a nice shady spot outside the barn as well. You might consider freezing a gallon jug of water and putting in front of the fan or in the pen with your goats. Maybe put some ice in their water if it's hot to cool it down and encourage them to drink. Electrolytes in their water would be a good idea too. It's important to keep them from dehydrating. Also, keep them (newborns) out of the direct sun, especially if they are a dark solid color. My little kid I lost got separated in a small pasture from mom and sibling when she was only a day old. It didn't take long for her to overheat in the direct sun as temps were in the upper 90's. I try not to have babies in the heat of the summer as well, but sometimes things happen! Best wishes and come on October!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive had kidds in 90°+ heat. I took 2 liter pop bottles filled 1/2 full & froze them solid. Then lay a small towel over them close to the kids. The ice will cool the towel & the ground close to the the kidds. Ive seen the kidds lay over the towel, and some sleep next to the bottles. I laid about 6 out. 
The fans always helps. Good luck!


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

These are great suggestions! I’m freezing water now. Do kids get diarrhea or other things if over heated?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont know about the diarhea. I do know they pant and can die from the heat. Be sure and keep water around. I use dog waterers with a shallow tray, so they wont drown if they fall in. I put ice in the large water tank,so if they lean into it its cool, and water is cool for Mama goat.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

I had a doe kid this summer on a 110 degree weekend!!! I was worried to death but the little guys and mom pulled through it ok. I also put several ice packs on the ground in there favorite shady spot to lay and put a towel over the ice packs and the little goaties snuggled right up to them. Seemed to help!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Also ice packs in the water really helped mom! She sucked that water down fast.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I had a doe kidd in 90+ weather. They seemed fine at first but soon I saw that mamma and babies were laying down panting very hard. I don't have a way to bring a fan down to them, so I brought them up to the garage ( around 50*) where they stayed until it cooled down at night. 
All of the tips given are good. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good suggestions, also have a fan out for them, plenty of shade, cool clean water. 

Some babies will go directly in the sun and lay down, they have no good sense to get into the shade and can over heat very quickly, so watch closely.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

I love the frozen bottle idea to add to buckets. I ended up putting in two fans and stripping the straw off the floor. I will lay straw down for the birth but I can feel the coolness from the ground and the straw feels so hot. Thank you for all of your suggestions as I will be implementing all of them ASAP.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and share pictures with us once those wee ones get here!.🥰 We love to see those new faces!


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

Of course! I am so excited for my first kidding!


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

All went well! Poppy’s first freshen. She waited until the evening when it wasn’t 100 degrees in the barn anymore. Yes! She kind of took a long time after the first one (blue eyed girl!). Poppy has brown eyes. The second was a blue eyed boy who presented with one foot back. With some coaxing we got his big self through the canal. I just helped pull a little after she got the head and one leg through. Thank you for everyone’s encouragement and advice. Now to make sure everyone eats and stays cool tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Congratulations. And what beauties.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Great job! (You and the mama 😉) beautiful babies too 😃


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Glad all went well! That are soooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, glad all went well.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

I let the babies walk/jump around the barn this morning and noticed they were obsessed with the big rocks I have. Jumping and licking on them. Do they need minerals yet? They are 3 days old and have been searching the forum and can’t find anything on when to introduce minerals. I know it’s so hot and have a mini salt block out and minerals for the dam, but what about the kids? Also, they started drinking water on day two and super curious day one. I guess they start early when it’s super hot?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is ok to have it out for all, even babies, they may or may not lick from it, but it is better for them to nibble on that instead of dirt, LOL.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you! I couldn’t find anything, anywhere on that subject for newborns. And yes, I bet that is better than dirt, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> I feel you! I just had twins born last Thursday and am worried for them too. Each day it has been upper 90's. Earlier this summer I lost a baby to what I believe to be heat stroke, so I am more cautious now about the heat. It sounds like you are taking some good steps in the right direction. I put a fan in my barn too, but with the high daytime temps, it's almost like a heater blowing on them. Most of the time, the babies get behind something and not in front of the fan until it gets late in the evening when temps cool down. They seem to prefer the bare dirt floor to any bedding material I put down. My kids also prefer to find a nice shady spot outside the barn as well. You might consider freezing a gallon jug of water and putting in front of the fan or in the pen with your goats. Maybe put some ice in their water if it's hot to cool it down and encourage them to drink. Electrolytes in their water would be a good idea too. It's important to keep them from dehydrating. Also, keep them (newborns) out of the direct sun, especially if they are a dark solid color. My little kid I lost got separated in a small pasture from mom and sibling when she was only a day old. It didn't take long for her to overheat in the direct sun as temps were in the upper 90's. I try not to have babies in the heat of the summer as well, but sometimes things happen! Best wishes and come on October!


You know......you HAVE to post a pic.......I need to see babies...lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes. We need pictures


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> You know......you HAVE to post a pic.......I need to see babies...lol


Lol! I did, I did! I posted the first set, look backwards in thread. But here’s the second set 🥰 It was a hard labor. Both kids tried to come out at once. With my first kidding being 4 days before, I was shocked and did my best not to panic. (I got REALLY scared) I got real lucky pushing the correct foot back so the squished tiny girl would slide out. Huge brother following almost immediately. She wasn’t breathing but I cleared all slime and cleared mouth and rubbed and rubbed until she finally took a breath. Whew! I was still shaking hours later from my nerves!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at them


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Artisan Acres said:


> Lol! I did, I did! I posted the first set, look backwards in thread. But here’s the second set 🥰 It was a hard labor. Both kids tried to come out at once. With my first kidding being 4 days before, I was shocked and did my best not to panic. (I got REALLY scared) I got real lucky pushing the correct foot back so the squished tiny girl would slide out. Huge brother following almost immediately. She wasn’t breathing but I cleared all slime and cleared mouth and rubbed and rubbed until she finally took a breath. Whew! I was still shaking hours later from my nerves!
> View attachment 211544
> View attachment 211545
> View attachment 211546
> View attachment 211547


Awwwww!! Such cuties! I remember my second time with a doe kidding.....lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Artisan Acres said:


> Lol! I did, I did! I posted the first set, look backwards in thread. But here’s the second set 🥰 It was a hard labor. Both kids tried to come out at once. With my first kidding being 4 days before, I was shocked and did my best not to panic. (I got REALLY scared) I got real lucky pushing the correct foot back so the squished tiny girl would slide out. Huge brother following almost immediately. She wasn’t breathing but I cleared all slime and cleared mouth and rubbed and rubbed until she finally took a breath. Whew! I was still shaking hours later from my nerves!
> View attachment 211544
> View attachment 211545
> View attachment 211546
> View attachment 211547


Your mama doe is gorgeous, I have a buckskin too, only mine has white on her.
Meet Fawn.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cutie babies!! We have minerals, hay, alfalfa pellets out for the girls and babies pick at it as they will.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> Cutie babies!! We have minerals, hay, alfalfa pellets out for the girls and babies pick at it as they will.


They have been chewing on hay and minerals. Great idea with the alfalfa pellets, thanks!


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Your mama doe is gorgeous, I have a buckskin too, only mine has white on her.
> Meet Fawn.
> View attachment 211554


Thanks you! Fawn is so pretty! 🤩 She’s similar to what the little girl will look like, but without the spots!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Artisan Acres said:


> Thanks you! Fawn is so pretty! 🤩 She’s similar to what the little girl will look like, but without the spots!
> View attachment 211557


Oh wow she really looks like her huh???😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

